# peanuts



## dave11 (Jul 9, 2006)

One day way back when I was younger a friend and I were hiking through the desert. We finally found a ride to this little bar in the middle of nowhere. We were starving to death and thirsty as hell, but we only had two dollars between us. Figuring we wanted something cold to drink, we went into the bar and got a beer because they usually give you free snacks. We walked in the bar and ordered a beer and was glad to see that there was a big bowl of peanuts that was free. We started to drink the beer and eat the peanuts and the waitress walked over and said " Those are good peanuts , aren't they?". We said yeah they sure are. We love em. She said yeah I like em too, but I don't eat them because I don't have any teeth, so I just suck all the chocolate off them and put them back in the bowl......


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 9, 2006)

I may never eat another peanut :cry:


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 18, 2007)

Bumping this back up. Mmmm food for thought while the smoke is rolling


----------

